# Women sailing



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi there - we just found this list, which is exicitng and useful. 
We are two women, living in the UK, planning to go cruising soon. 
At the moment our first boat is on the market and we are looking for 
the right boat for the move. In the menatime, we are working on a 
huge range of things to get right, from going up the mast, to 
industrial sewing machines. And from money to riding out heavy 
weather.
Whilst there''s lots of info on all those issues, and we''re 
enjoying looking at all the advice, we have found very little on 
women sailing alone/as a twosome without a male skipper/companion. 
We think there may be some specific implications for us, and we are 
interested to hear from other women ''out there'' (with or without men 
aboard) about their experiences and views. 
Does being two women make a difference? if so, what differences, 
and what tips do sailors have on the issues?
Thanks for any input/thoughts/wisdom
Sarah & Pip, 
s/v Hushwing
Brighton, UK


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi Abigail,

There is no diffrence in having a male onboard or not. Gender is not an issue or problem when it comes to sailing. If you haven''t read it, I suggest you read the book "Maiden Voyage" by Tania Aebi. It''s the authors personal account of sailing around the world by herself when she was 17! It is a good reference and I think you will enjoy it.

Cheers

Bronze


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I''m a guy, sorry, I have to respond anyway. The answer to your question, in my opinion, is not gender requirements but having the required knowledge and body strength is very necessary. Typically the ladies are more of the attitide to "let the man do it" and therefore don''t learn basic electronics, mechanics, seamanship, navigation, safety, maintenance, general "how things work" issues. There''s nothing to stop you from acquiring these skills (imperative if you don''t already possess them!!!!) for a successful voyage. Many women have gone to sea solo as well as total women crew for an around the world race. Remember, when you''re out there miles from shore, YOU are the best mechanic on board and you need to know how to maintain it and fix it when it breaks. Gaining knowledge and experience takes time, I''ve sailed for 25 years and continue to learn something new with each cruise.
You can do it, no man required!!!
Cruising is going to be the most wonderfully and terrifying bit of fun you''ll have. :^)


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

This is most likely way too late, but there don''t seem to be many posts here lately. Anyway, it may be of help to someone. 

I agree, male or female is not the issue, the ability and knowledge is key. I had learned to sail from males and had almost 10,000 sea miles under my belt before I met a wonderful woman in Naples, FL who has her own charter company. While stuck there for 4 weeks so some woodwork could be done, she invited me to go out on her day cruises for a business convention. There she showed me one of the single most important things I have learned in my almost 40,000 miles. While raising the mainsail on a 42 footer, I was about at the point where I was going to have to go for the winch handle when she told me to haul overhand, not underhand. I shrugged and thought, "Um, OK", then went overhand. Was able to raise the mainsail with no problem. The fact is that if you haul underhand (as shown me by men) you are using basically only your upper arm strength. If a woman switches and hauls overhand, it utilizes not only the upper arms but also the shoulder and back muscles. I was so thrilled I was grinning the rest of the day. Since then I have sailed with many women who appreciated the advice. And when a 115 pound woman can raise the mainsail on a 45 or 52 footer without going for the winch handle, it is impressive. So, little things mean a lot.

Best of luck,
MaryBeth


----------



## gnorbury (Mar 27, 2002)

Ok, so now I feel dumb... 

Would you please elaborate what you mean by "overhand" and "underhand"?

I''m assuming your definition of overhand means grabbing the halyard above your head and heaving down on it using body weight as well as muscle power? I sure wouldn''t want to try hauling up my main using just forearms and elbows!!!! (and its only a 35'' boat)

Graham


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Graham, don''t feel dumb!! 

You know how you usually grab the hauling line? Your right over your left with the palms UP, pulling the line in? Well, it works so much smoother with women pulling the line in overhand, with palms down and using the muscles in their back and shoulders.

No!! HaHa! I don''t mean grabbing the line over your head! The line should never be over your head - no leverage there - run it thru a winch! It is simply hauling the line with palms down, basically, instead of palms up, which is the common way. That''s all, but it makes a world of difference. Hopes this explains it,

MaryBeth


----------



## gnorbury (Mar 27, 2002)

Think I''ll give it a try next time I''m out!

Thanks
Graham


----------



## nblanton (Mar 21, 2000)

At this point I have an all female crew and a few crew wants to keep it that way (I am male) Take a look at my page at www.geocities.com/svsouthernmagic So far this has worked out very well, if it sound good to you send me an email and I will try to answer all questions


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

DOnt know if anyone is reading this thread anymore- but Im wondering about the overhand vs underhand....You say this is when hauling a line- does that mean pulling a line down the mast, or from the cockpit pulling it toward yourself...I cant seem to picture either one....should you be standning on one side and doing it sideways?

Thanks!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Im a guy, and I use overhand when I work the winches in a race all the time. I find it to be faster, and I can haul the genoa sheet in closer before I have to resort to a winch handle. Also since more muscles are involved, you get a net stamina increase.


----------

